# Are the expensive PRS Guitars really that good?



## JustinRhoads1980 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi guys I wanted to ask this question because I am mainly a huge Jackson and Schecter guitar fan and I have never really taken into interest PRS guitars.

In the past I looked at their expensive stuff like Private Stock and I always thought why would a guitar like this be upwards of $4-$5k? I have seen videos of Andertons with Rob Chapman talking about how great these guitars are, but I always kinda put down their opinions since they might just be trying to say a lot of this to try to sell stock that needs to move.

But since I have been a member here I have seen countless NGDs of people getting real high end PRS's and I have always sat there in amazement at the instrument. They just look like they have a high quality craftsmanship vibe to them and it blows my mind.

The thing is due to trying a holcomb model and the neck joint being different to me since I usually play neck throughs or set necks, with the little hump on the neck it had turned me off from PRS guitars.

So blah blah blah, to all of those owners of high end PRS guitars or those who have experience with them, are they really worth the money people fork up for them?


----------



## narad (Nov 29, 2018)

No. But they've been a hell of a lot better than the Jacksons and Schecters I've played...


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Nov 29, 2018)

narad said:


> No. But they've been a hell of a lot better than the Jacksons and Schecters I've played...



What kind of Jacksons and Schecters have you played? If you haven't played a USA Jackson then I can see why since the imports aren't the best at all. As for Schecters I am curious to know which one you played since I played an apocalypse with SS frets and a Ultra Thin C neck and I loved the feel of it. 

Then again I guess it is all down to preference....


----------



## narad (Nov 29, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> What kind of Jacksons and Schecters have you played? If you haven't played a USA Jackson then I can see why since the imports aren't the best at all. As for Schecters I am curious to know which one you played since I played an apocalypse with SS frets and a Ultra Thin C neck and I loved the feel of it.
> 
> Then again I guess it is all down to preference....



Yea, I have a USA Jackson. They're decent, but there's always things here or there that aren't perfect. Like for a guy that wants to play metal music, a Jackson will do that just fine, a totally proven tool for that. But for a guitar snob that wants to talk about handcraftsmanship... Jackson's not in that league IMO.

I haven't tried any of the masterbuilt Schecter stuff but I know the import stuff and the domestic Schecter Japan stuff. But to clarify on PRS, I'm talking private stocks and artist/wood library level things.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Nov 29, 2018)

narad said:


> Yea, I have a USA Jackson. They're decent, but there's always things here or there that aren't perfect. Like for a guy that wants to play metal music, a Jackson will do that just fine, a totally proven tool for that. But for a guitar snob that wants to talk about handcraftsmanship... Jackson's not in that league IMO.
> 
> I haven't tried any of the masterbuilt Schecter stuff but I know the import stuff and the domestic Schecter Japan stuff. But to clarify on PRS, I'm talking private stocks and artist/wood library level things.




Well I would agree that the whole craftsmanship thing probably isn't Jackson's fortay, I still think they are great to be honest. I am getting my Jackson back from my luthier since it needed some work done so hopefully it plays beautifully when I get it back.

I have never tried a USA schecter either so that is on my bucket list


----------



## Rich5150 (Nov 29, 2018)

Admittedly I am a bit of a PRS fanboy I own 13 cores and a few Se’s, IMO I think they are worth the money I don’t own a PS currently,I’d like one though because they don’t make a Cu24 stoptail. I have owned high end Jackson’s and EBMM and for me personally my PRS’s far out performed them so they are gone. The only other company who’s guitars I really enjoy are ESP. Again this is only my opinion and what works for me I have a comfort level w PRS that I never got from another brand.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 29, 2018)

I haven't played a PRS private stock, only briefly saw one in person but I wasn't allowed to touch. With a guitar costing $4k+ from an established proven shop or company you are getting high quality materials & components with a high level of craftsmanship and attention to detail. 

So with PRS PS you are getting the best wood possible so dried correctly, perfect grain with no defects, a super accurate CnC program, endless hours sanding and scratch testing, inlays with no filler, neck set perfectly, very clean binding, frets installed, crowed, levelled, rounded and polished to perfection, flawless stain and finish, high quality components installed and then setup by their best techs. 

The ending result of a well crafted guitar like that is the neck will be rock solid in the majority of conditions with no wood skrinage in the neck or fretboard so your setup should stay the same only ever needing the odd truss rod adjustment. If they've used SS frets then you will have a guitar with a perfect setup for years, maybe forever since you'll never need to touch up the frets. The electronic complements will last for years, you may never need to replace them. It's going to look good, sound good, play good and need minimal care. 

It can be hard to explain what makes a hi-end guitar that much better without trying one in person to feel the difference. It's all the attention to detail that just adds up. I know I don't get along with the measurements of a PRS, everything feels wrong to me so even if it's a perfect instrument it might not suit your playing at all. You said you tried a Holcomb and you didn't gel with it so you might find he same with a Ps model.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 29, 2018)

With any brand, once you hit a price point the price goes up exponentially against improvements in quality. A mid-range guitar is usually pretty sufficient for just about everyone, so above and beyond that can be a world of difference for most, but if a production guitar feels totally fine for you, justifying the extra cost is going to be difficult. 
It’s not that a custom isn’t noticeably higher quality, it’s just that it usually isn’t a 1:1 thing in terms of cost:differences. 
That doesn’t mean the cost isn’t worth it. When you build a guitar it takes a lot of time to get it on a master level. PRS nails the wood library stuff so awesome, but you’re going to see a finish, not feel it. 
Long way of saying that you have to know what you are paying for to know if it’s worth it. I’ve played Ce24s that I found incredible at $2000-ish. Doesn’t mean a $4-5k wood library version isn’t worth the price tag, but doesn’t mean it’s necessary either.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 29, 2018)

Past a certain pricepoint you're not really gaining anything with PRS besides unique wood choices ime. I've played a bunch of em ranging from SEs up to CEs/Core/wood library, and while the core/CE guitars I've tried have been great, the wood library never wowed me for that kind of money. Core/CE is the sweet spot with PRS imo. You get much higher attention to detail than SE level, but it's not going to run you 3k+ for one used.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 29, 2018)

The word good isn't really useful here, of course they're good. If you were asking if the PRS PS is worth it, even that varies per person. 

If you're a PRS fan, and you want something you simply cannot get via the production side of PRS. Then it may be worth it to you, their subjective value is not worth it in my eyes. They are at the peak of craftsmanship alongside Tom Anderson/Thorn/Hartung/etc. But they cost several thousand more than the brands I mentioned.

So no, even with all that care and personal customization you can do to the PRS shape. I don't feel like PS is 10k+ superior to other boutique instruments.

And yes I have tried a few PS over the years.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2018)

Current new prices? For me? No. But the market is what it is and the high end companies like PRS and Suhr have had price explosions over the last couple of years due to demand. That said, from a quality standpoint I've been through a LOT of guitars and I only still own PRS, Suhr, and a few KxK guitars. They've got incredibly high consistency and build quality and are one of the few brands I can grab online and have faith that the guitar will be great 99.9% of the time when it gets here.

On the spec side of things it comes down to personal preference obviously, and that's true of any guitar.

Also, on the PS thing, people should learn the difference between list and what things actually sell for. If you are buying a pre-built PS and paying the advertised price you are a moron... and custom builds do not clock in at the prices that are advertised unless you chose a really bad dealer to work with.

EDIT: I am not saying they are cheap, but given the choice of instruments in that class PRS isn't insane either. I would certainly buy a PS over and Gibson Historic for example.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 29, 2018)

Over the years, PRS has been one of the only companies where I can pick one of their guitars off a rack and I always see what I expect - top quality work. I miss mine, but it just wasn't my jam.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Nov 29, 2018)

I'd never pay prices in custom guitar territory for a mass production model. The only advantage is, you can check those in a store before buying.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Nov 29, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Past a certain pricepoint you're not really gaining anything with PRS besides unique wood choices ime. I've played a bunch of em ranging from SEs up to CEs/Core/wood library, and while the core/CE guitars I've tried have been great, the wood library never wowed me for that kind of money. Core/CE is the sweet spot with PRS imo. You get much higher attention to detail than SE level, but it's not going to run you 3k+ for one used.




Yea I should've included in my original post if it is a thing in this situation that ties in with the law of diminishing returns and such.



Jonathan20022 said:


> The word good isn't really useful here, of course they're good. If you were asking if the PRS PS is worth it, even that varies per person.
> 
> If you're a PRS fan, and you want something you simply cannot get via the production side of PRS. Then it may be worth it to you, their subjective value is not worth it in my eyes. They are at the peak of craftsmanship alongside Tom Anderson/Thorn/Hartung/etc. But they cost several thousand more than the brands I mentioned.
> 
> ...



So then how do they feel to the play? Are they like butter or is that another subjective detail? I am assuming that the sound of the guitar might sound like a dream to someone else but might not to me?


----------



## Siggevaio (Nov 29, 2018)

When you pass the $1-2K range you can be certain that your money isn't invested in playability. The guitars are fantastic though and real lookers.


----------



## budda (Nov 29, 2018)

Are they worth it? Yes, or they wouldnt sell.

Also i dont understand the heel complaint on the holcomb - it is set neck, and you said you like set necks.

I'd buy another core in a minute if I had the money. Now I know i prefer prs sc's to customs so that will be my next prs.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 29, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> So then how do they feel to the play? Are they like butter or is that another subjective detail? I am assuming that the sound of the guitar might sound like a dream to someone else but might not to me?



They feel like a regular PRS, they play well like any PRS does. They also use the same pickups the rest of the line use, there's no mystery here. I think people place this fantasy of guitars like PS being superior to others in playability and sound.

My 90's RG550 plays like butter and sounds great, so does my Aristides 060, and my JP15. I can set up most instruments to play insanely well with minor buzz and low action.


----------



## AdenM (Nov 29, 2018)

How well they feel depends if you like the spec! I discovered I liked medium/non-XJ frets, rounder necks, and 10 - 12 in radii, that combination works for me. If you discover you like those specs too and you become a PRS fan, then sure, consider Private Stock. Unless you have $5k+ to spare no problem, it would be a big hit if you don't like it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm kind of going to say the same thing as everyone else.
No, they are absolutely not worth it, in the same way that a Ferrari is 'not worth it'. The mega-high end PRS builds are a luxury item. 

I'd bet you that it'd be one of the best built guitars you'll ever play, but in terms of "worth," you aren't getting much more objective value than a normal core series. 
Of course, if you're one of those people that appreciate and place _your own value _in that kind of thing, you're going to have a great time and I certainly envy you


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 29, 2018)

Depends on why you buy guitars.


----------



## laxu (Nov 29, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Depends on why you buy guitars.



Exactly. From a practical point of view going beyond the PRS Core line isn't going to net you a better sounding or feeling guitar. PRS SE would also be more than acceptable for most people.

What all the "wood library, private stock" etc marketing crap PRS uses on those models gives you is _luxury_. The nicest looking woods and finishes combined with impeccable craftmanship and great electronics. I see guitars like these as practical artwork. I can hang one on a wall or put it in a glass case and admire it when I am not playing it. These are guitars for people with high incomes who can afford one without it becoming a question of keeping the lights on. For the rest of us they aren't exactly sensible purchases.


----------



## protest (Nov 29, 2018)

My Private Stock is definitely nicer than my core 24. For the price I paid (used) it's sort of worth it maybe in general, for me in particular it's definitely worth it because it's what I would pick as my ideal PRS, for $11k new...nah. But if you've got the money you've got the money. 

It's like any other luxury good, trying to find practical reasoning is pointless because then you're trying to fit a luxury peg into a utilitarian hole...that sounded eloquent in my head but not so much now that I see it.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 29, 2018)

With anything, there can be some bad apples in the bunch. I’ve played a lot of PRS, and some flat out sucked (to my surprise). I’ve played a few Private Stocks and a couple just weren’t my thing. I really wanted to love one, but it just sounded kind of dead to me.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 29, 2018)

protest said:


> My Private Stock is definitely nicer than my core 24. For the price I paid (used) it's sort of worth it maybe in general, for me in particular it's definitely worth it because it's what I would pick as my ideal PRS, for $11k new...nah. But if you've got the money you've got the money.



In what way is your PS better than your core barring aesthetics and wood grading?


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 29, 2018)

If someone loves the PRS they paid 10k for, then its worth it to them. 

Most of time when i see people complaining about the price of boutique-level guitars, it's usually because they're whining about the guitars they can't afford. I started building guitars because I couldn't afford the custom guitars I wanted. 

3 of my most used guitars cost me under $600 US. I bought each of them for about 240-250 CDN depending on if the guy had change for a 20. If was going to use some of the logic in this thread, I'd have to declare the guitars I build as a luthier a waste of money because something cheaper than $2500 US can play awesome too. 

Are the really REALLY expensive guitars worth it? Be able to afford one and make the call for yourself.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 29, 2018)

canuck brian said:


> If someone loves the PRS they paid 10k for, then its worth it to them.



I think this is exactly what we're saying.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Nov 29, 2018)

Here's an interesting video of a woman stealing a very expensive Private Stock PRS guitar from a guitar shop in England somewhere.




;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 29, 2018)

BlackSG91 said:


> Here's an interesting video of a woman stealing a very expensive Private Stock PRS guitar from a guitar shop in England somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha. I am announcerbot.


----------



## protest (Nov 29, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> In what way is your PS better than your core barring aesthetics and wood grading?



It depends on what you consider aesthetics, but for one there's no stain bleeding through on the binding which is kind of insane considering there's a lot of blue in the finish. There is a quality to the craftsmanship that you can see and feel when comparing the two. 

Apart from that, the neck is thicker and glossy vs. satin on my Floyd 24 but the PS plays way faster. The action is set a lot lower with no buzz. I can't go down any further with the action on my Floyd without there being buzz. It resonates much more acoustically, and I can feel it kick through the body. The notes ring longer..that could be pickups though but considering how it sounds acousticically it's at least partly the guitar. Fretwork is also nicer. I mean even down to random things like the input jack having a more secure grip on the cable. It's just a noticably nicer instrument.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 29, 2018)

protest said:


> It depends on what you consider aesthetics, but for one there's no stain bleeding through on the binding which is kind of insane considering there's a lot of blue in the finish. There is a quality to the craftsmanship that you can see and feel when comparing the two.
> 
> Apart from that, the neck is thicker and glossy vs. satin on my Floyd 24 but the PS plays way faster. The action is set a lot lower with no buzz. I can't go down any further with the action on my Floyd without there being buzz. It resonates much more acoustically, and I can feel it kick through the body. The notes ring longer..that could be pickups though but considering how it sounds acousticically it's at least partly the guitar. Fretwork is also nicer. I mean even down to random things like the input jack having a more secure grip on the cable. It's just a noticably nicer instrument.



That's understandable of course, even for a brand like Mayones where I had a lot of regular production models, some custom, and some of their "Masterbuilt" series. The Masterbuilt stuff was generally better of course but it was more refinement of production and how well they were built like the stain bleed not existing on your instrument. They got the best people at their company to build those guitars and it definitely showed, but my Koa Regius 7 ran me 5.5k, and my NAMM Antique Ash Regius 7 was had 2nd hand for just over $3500 if I recall correctly. I feel like with Mayones at least back when I bought my Koa MB, the MB was a reasonable cost over the standard production run where they basically charge you more for the labor of their senior luthiers and the high graded wood in relation to figuring.


----------



## TedintheShed (Nov 29, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Hi guys I wanted to ask this question because I am mainly a huge Jackson and Schecter guitar fan and I have never really taken into interest PRS guitars.
> 
> In the past I looked at their expensive stuff like Private Stock and I always thought why would a guitar like this be upwards of $4-$5k? I have seen videos of Andertons with Rob Chapman talking about how great these guitars are, but I always kinda put down their opinions since they might just be trying to say a lot of this to try to sell stock that needs to move.
> 
> ...



I own a PRS Wood Library, and it is an incredible guitar. I love it, and I'll never sell it- it will be willed to my daughter (who also plays) and if her children plays it will be willed to them I am sure. Here is the picture from the dealership (Its not particular good- it doesn't look that light IRL)




I purchased it new, for the purposes of the warranty. I wanted something special. I'm not especially rich. I actually probably couldn't really afford it, but there it is. 

Understand that "value" and "worth" are subjective and often times relevant to one's situation. I was very poor growing up, struggled as a young man with my wife and now I have some disposable income, and that is the way I chose to spend it.

It was worth every penny.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Nov 30, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> I own a PRS Wood Library, and it is an incredible guitar. I love it, and I'll never sell it- it will be willed to my daughter (who also plays) and if her children plays it will be willed to them I am sure. Here is the picture from the dealership (Its not particular good- it doesn't look that light IRL)
> 
> View attachment 65404
> 
> ...




got any irl pics of it?


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 30, 2018)

Well.... I have two PRS PS that sold for $13,300 each originally... and a Limited edition one-off Artist that was $5900 iirc. They are without a doubt the most perfect guitars I’ve ever seen or played with their respective qualities and features. They are impeccable and sound and play perfect... based on what they were designed to do.

But on the other hand, I have some much cheaper custom Peaveys, EBMM BFR limited, MIA Jackson, ESP, Mayones, that are near perfection as well. They are in th $1000 to $4000 range. 

And I have even have some cheap Schecters and cheap Peaveys that are gold (under $1k). I think it’s just all about playing the guitar and seeing if it is perfect for you. My Loomis is a 9/10 and plays like a 10/10. This particular one plays and sounds like a $2k guitar IMO. It outplays my Petrucci 7 and KxK 7DC. But the key is if you bought 100 EBMM and 100 Schecter, the EBMM would probably be gems 90+/100, whereas the Schecters probably wouldn’t be close.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 30, 2018)

I opened this thread to gain a bit of insight into the quality of the higher-end PRSes, and while I will never truly know the deal until I jam on one, my SE 7-string is still the most "bee's-knees" guitar in my collection, so if it gets even better from there, then I may have to sell a kidney or something and make a more expensive one happen someday.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Nov 30, 2018)

BrailleDecibel said:


> I opened this thread to gain a bit of insight into the quality of the higher-end PRSes, and while I will never truly know the deal until I jam on one, my SE 7-string is still the most "bee's-knees" guitar in my collection, so if it gets even better from there, then I may have to sell a kidney or something and make a more expensive one happen someday.




I think we all have a guitar we would be willing to give up a kidney just to get


----------



## Miek (Dec 1, 2018)

if you want a prs-ass prs, yes. if a prs is your dream guitar, I bet it would kill ot. if not, then no. personally, I would pay a good amount of money to get a prs that's exactly the prs I want it to be, but I consider that a premium for the brand.


----------



## LordCashew (Dec 1, 2018)

BrailleDecibel said:


> I opened this thread to gain a bit of insight into the quality of the higher-end PRSes, and while I will never truly know the deal until I jam on one, my SE 7-string is still the most "bee's-knees" guitar in my collection, so if it gets even better from there, then I may have to sell a kidney or something and make a more expensive one happen someday.



All the SEs I've played have been incredible for the price, but for me, used Core models are at the sweet spot in terms of quality : price. I scored a flawless used Hollowbody II, and for 60% of the new price it's a hell of a guitar. In my fantasies, PRS finally makes a Core seven part of their regular lineup and I lurk the used market and pick one up for cheap a few years later. _Without _selling a kidney.  Private stock is NOT happening at unless I win the lottery.


----------



## jco5055 (Dec 1, 2018)

I've recently played two at guitar stores, and I think one was around $1300 and the other was like $900 or so, and I didn't like one and the other one was ok but nothing special imo. Though I was already under the impression that most of the $$$$$$ for a PS is the exotic woods.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 1, 2018)

There isn't a guitar in the world that's worth $15,000. Come on, now. 

I have absolutely no doubt in my mind whatsoever that a PRS Private Stock will be absolutely perfectly made, in every conceivable way (besides pickup rings, FML). There's a local shop that has a few in stock, and I've found myself just staring at them from the other side of the counter and getting lost in their jaw-dropping finishes for minutes at a time. There was one in particular that I believe was a blue denim finish, or something like it, that was genuinely one of the most beautiful pieces of art I have seen. It was like being on a planet from a different solar system and staring into the sky, it was something else. My wife was doing the same thing- my _wife, _not my guitar friends, just staring into it with me like what the hell, how did they do that?

I feel like these guitars transcend what they're meant to be, and are just pieces of art that happen to play music, and art costs whatever you're willing to pay for it. 

But, it's a guitar. If you've paid $15,000 for a guitar, you should be ashamed.


----------



## jco5055 (Dec 2, 2018)

It kinda reminds me of Larry Amps, which go for like $8k. They apparently sound AMAZING and also look how beautiful the inside is:




They could very well be the best high gain amps in the world, but are they $8k good, especially compared to your normal $2-3k head? I would bet not. 

But if I won the lotto I'd get a PS and a Larry Amp


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2018)

laxu said:


> Exactly. From a practical point of view going beyond the PRS Core line isn't going to net you a better sounding or feeling guitar. PRS SE would also be more than acceptable for most people.
> 
> What all the "wood library, private stock" etc marketing crap PRS uses on those models gives you is _luxury_. The nicest looking woods and finishes combined with impeccable craftmanship and great electronics. I see guitars like these as practical artwork. I can hang one on a wall or put it in a glass case and admire it when I am not playing it. These are guitars for people with high incomes who can afford one without it becoming a question of keeping the lights on. For the rest of us they aren't exactly sensible purchases.



Yes and no. Lots of the private stocks use different woods. Some guys, Paul included, swear by the pernambuco wood guitars, for instance. So I think it's quite objective to state that you could get something different with private stock, and that difference could be subjectively something preferred over the core line options. 

The big appeal to me is just getting away from the core line radius.


----------



## TedintheShed (Dec 2, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> got any irl pics of it?



Sure


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Dec 2, 2018)

jco5055 said:


> It kinda reminds me of Larry Amps, which go for like $8k. They apparently sound AMAZING and also look how beautiful the inside is:
> 
> View attachment 65446
> 
> ...




Bro I would feel bad for the person who might have to do any rewiring or any wiring work on that. Fucking gives me a headache just looking at that lmao


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Dec 2, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> Sure
> 
> View attachment 65447




thats beautiful man. How do you like the Metal Humbuckers?


----------



## TedintheShed (Dec 2, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> thats beautiful man. How do you like the Metal Humbuckers?



Thank you. I love the solid rosewood neck. 

They are pretty good- decent articulation when distoted. Cleans are okay, although you can't get a single coil neck only tones as it isn't wired that way.

I am looking at maybe putting a set of Fishman KSE's in there, or perhaps a set of BKP Ragnaroks.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 2, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Bro I would feel bad for the person who might have to do any rewiring or any wiring work on that. Fucking gives me a headache just looking at that lmao



Thank god amps sales aren’t driven by people who have no clue what they are looking at. Kidding not kidding. 

That amp so clean as fuck and would be easy as hell to repair. I could repair and troubleshoot anything there in 20 minutes.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> There isn't a guitar in the world that's worth $15,000. Come on, now.
> 
> I have absolutely no doubt in my mind whatsoever that a PRS Private Stock will be absolutely perfectly made, in every conceivable way (besides pickup rings, FML). There's a local shop that has a few in stock, and I've found myself just staring at them from the other side of the counter and getting lost in their jaw-dropping finishes for minutes at a time. There was one in particular that I believe was a blue denim finish, or something like it, that was genuinely one of the most beautiful pieces of art I have seen. It was like being on a planet from a different solar system and staring into the sky, it was something else. My wife was doing the same thing- my _wife, _not my guitar friends, just staring into it with me like what the hell, how did they do that?
> 
> ...



No one should be ashamed of where they spend their money. Just gonna have to hard disagree with you on the last point. 

My prs hb ii was 3k when I bought it 8’years ago. In today’s prices the new ones are 4300. 

If I had enough money I’d buy the ps 7 string multiscale version of that guitar. I already have it quoted out at around 18000


----------



## mastapimp (Dec 2, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Thank god amps sales aren’t driven by people who have no clue what they are looking at. Kidding not kidding.
> 
> That amp so clean as fuck and would be easy as hell to repair. I could repair and troubleshoot anything there in 20 minutes.



Yeah, I laughed out loud when I read that comment. I work in microelectronics and all those through-holes are child's play. I agree it would be a breeze to repair something that clean.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 2, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> What kind of Jacksons and Schecters have you played? If you haven't played a USA Jackson then I can see why since the imports aren't the best at all. As for Schecters I am curious to know which one you played since I played an apocalypse with SS frets and a Ultra Thin C neck and I loved the feel of it.
> 
> Then again I guess it is all down to preference....



Jackson really aren't that good, quality-wise. Not if you're really picky and paying close attention.

I've seen two Mike Shannon "matter build" Jacksons. Both had mistakes which I could detect in a guitar store. Inlays where the Jackson triangle inlays were wonky - some with the end of the triangle cut off etc. 

I think Jackson has a good marketing budget and obviously has a nice endorsement program to get lots of big metal names. But the actual guitars - meh IMO.



jco5055 said:


> I've recently played two at guitar stores, and I think one was around $1300 and the other was like $900 or so, and I didn't like one and the other one was ok but nothing special imo. Though I was already under the impression that most of the $$$$$$ for a PS is the exotic woods.



A $900 or $1300 one is likely not a PRS. It's probably an SE.



Lord Voldemort said:


> There isn't a guitar in the world that's worth $15,000. Come on, now.
> 
> I have absolutely no doubt in my mind whatsoever that a PRS Private Stock will be absolutely perfectly made, in every conceivable way (besides pickup rings, FML). There's a local shop that has a few in stock, and I've found myself just staring at them from the other side of the counter and getting lost in their jaw-dropping finishes for minutes at a time. There was one in particular that I believe was a blue denim finish, or something like it, that was genuinely one of the most beautiful pieces of art I have seen. It was like being on a planet from a different solar system and staring into the sky, it was something else. My wife was doing the same thing- my _wife, _not my guitar friends, just staring into it with me like what the hell, how did they do that?
> 
> ...



$15,000 isn't all that much money to some people. Nobody should feel bad for buying something they like, if they can afford it.

IMO, people who buy guitars on credit cards, while in debt, not having savings etc - THEY should be ashamed.


----------



## austink (Dec 2, 2018)

I definitely think a high end prs is worth it. I snagged one of the american holcomb models and it is the only guitar I have ever owned that actually appreciated in value. While the price was high enough to buy some other brands custom shop models, the fit and finish is right there with the best custom shops. I also have an se acoustic and it is a phenomenal instrument for the money. 

Since there is talk of jackson in here, I have a custom shop jackson headed my way this week that I can compare the quality of with my prs for the sake of this thread. The jackson was significantly more money but will
It be significantly better quality? Idk but it is a one off so that factors into the price.


----------



## laxu (Dec 2, 2018)

narad said:


> Yes and no. Lots of the private stocks use different woods. Some guys, Paul included, swear by the pernambuco wood guitars, for instance. So I think it's quite objective to state that you could get something different with private stock, and that difference could be subjectively something preferred over the core line options.
> 
> The big appeal to me is just getting away from the core line radius.



It's still not going to make it significantly better sounding than something from the Core line if you look it purely from a practical point of view. Nobody is going to notice if it sounds a little bit better when they have no reference to compare to. You are without doubt buying luxury and if that little bit better sounding guitar makes you happier then that's fine. The only qualification needed for buying a guitar is having the funds.


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2018)

laxu said:


> It's still not going to make it significantly better sounding than something from the Core line if you look it purely from a practical point of view. Nobody is going to notice if it sounds a little bit better when they have no reference to compare to.



Define significantly better. Anything you'd say would apply just as well to the difference between the core line and the SE.

You seemed to miss the point of what I was saying, so I'll just go back to playing on a 20" radius 27" baritone PRS private stock that apparently offers nothing different from a core series PRS besides "luxury".


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 2, 2018)

'Good' is subjective, as I'm sure you're aware. 

Put it like this....you like USA Jacksons, but you didn't start out knowing that....no one starts playing guitar on USA Jacksons, USA PRSi, USA Charvels etc...we all did it the same way, beater guitars that were cheap but looked cool as fuck. 

Then you try other guitars, start narrowing it down to what you like as far as neck shapes, nut width, scale length etc....and go on from there. 

PS guitars are like the culmination of that for PRS guys.....they've tried everything else and settled on PRS, now they want EXACTLY what they want in a beautiful PRS form.

@narad just exactly defined it above.....he's playing a 20" radius 27" baritone PS, and that's probably perfect for him; it probably looks amazing too, but that's mostly besides the point. It's EXACTLY what he wants to play, and more than likely PRS doesn't offer it anywhere else besides the PS, so as a PRS player that's what he ended up with. (dude any pics of that one?)

I'm still on this journey myself, but it's narrowing down. I have some nice guitars and some that are expensive (mostly to other people, it's about average around here, $2k+ or so) but I'm not ready to go that route yet. Could see it in the future though. The McCarty I had a while back was an amazing playing guitar, next PRS I snag will be the USA Holcomb, because 25.5" scale and hardtail.

I'd liken this to cars as well....people start out on whatever is given to them by their families, or whatever they can afford at the time they start driving....that lasts until it dies or they can afford something new, and you always change it up based on what your last car didn't do well enough for you....I've gone thru American cars, lower priced imports, higher priced imports, higher priced American cars etc....I'm on an Audi kick atm, and my wife will only drive MBs, as is her wont. 964 always in the garage though; when I just want to DRIVE, not run errands, not listen to music or pick anyone up or take my daughter food or whatever, that car comes out.

tl;dr You'd probably end up really liking USA PRSi and thereafter really REALLY like it if you grabbed your own PS based on your specs as a guitar player.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> $15,000 isn't all that much money to some people. Nobody should feel bad for buying something they like, if they can afford it.
> 
> IMO, people who buy guitars on credit cards, while in debt, not having savings etc - THEY should be ashamed.



Sometimes I forget that there are people that can drop that kind of money without much thought.

You're entitled to your opinions, but it's fair to say that things have an objective practical value, and with guitars that cost $15,000 you're not really gaining much that you wouldn't get from a guitar that costs $1,500. I don't know to what end you would purchase a guitar that's 10x more expensive than guitars that are already pretty much perfect at $1,500. Just because you have the money doesn't mean you should buy it, and that's the thing I'm saying.

You wouldn't buy a pack of gum for $10 when there's a perfectly good pack of gum for $1. The cheaper gum is going to do the same thing for the 1/10th of the price and there's no reason to fork out that extra money, even if you have it. I think a guitar still exists within these margins of logic. You need a guitar to play well, sound good and look pretty. There's never a conceivable reason to inflate your price to the tens of thousands just because you can, because you can achieve those goals to every level you'd need at a far less expensive price point.

I think the argument for owning guitars that cost $15,000 is about as solid as the argument for owning a watch that's $15,000, except a watch tells the time and a guitar is meant to play music. I think that musicians get far to caught up in this kind of magic dragon chase, forget why they started playing and ultimately suck at their $15,000 instrument because they never practice; it's not really about that for them anymore, they're not thinking about that, it's about status and perfect ergonomics and all that. It's distracting, nonsensical, petty and a waste of time and money. It's a new-ish fad, isn't it?

TL;DR: Just because you can afford it does not mean that you'd ever have a good reason to.

Goddamn, I am such a cunt by the way, I realize that I'm posting on a forum designed to gush over and show off incredibly expensive and lavish guitars saying that they're pointless and not to buy them. I'm sorry I am the way that I am.


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2018)

Actually, if you have $15k and you want a guitar, that's a fine reason to buy a $15k guitar.

How do you think luxury, in general, still exists?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

budda said:


> Actually, if you have $15k and you want a guitar, that's a fine reason to buy a $15k guitar.
> 
> How do you think luxury, in general, still exists?



There's objectively no concievable reason to own a guitar that's $15,000. 

Luxury is an abstract concept, and it doesn't really have much practical application to a musical instrument. 

If you have the money and want it is also not a very well reasoned and practical reason, either. It's just a sentence with little logic. 

But that's cool man, to each their own.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

To a significant amount of people, a $1500 guitar is a luxury, and for more a $500 instrument is also a luxury.

We tend to base our view around our own means.

But we all indulge in luxury, which is what guitar is for 99.99% of those who play it.

I don't know what gets people so worked up about expensive guitars. 

If you want something, and can afford it, buy it.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> To a significant amount of people, a $1500 guitar is a luxury, and for more a $500 instrument is also a luxury.
> 
> We tend to base our view around our own means.
> 
> ...



I want you to know that you're my favorite poster here. Always very well reasoned, and generally in the middle. And, I hate to disagree with you. 

But the difference is that with guitars that are $15,000, you are objectively not getting a return on the financial investment. 

A guitar that's $500 will likely be offshore, have a few build problems that are slightly uncomfortable and may need new electronics or hardware. I own about 4 of these guitars and they're great. 

A guitar that's $1,500-2,000 will likely have great hardware, electronics and be made in a first world country with high paid workers, so the build quality will likely be near flawless. 

A guitar that's $15,000 will not exceed any of the criteria for the $1,500 guitar. That's the difference. 

You're not buying a car with seat warmers and a rear view camera, you're buying a guitar. The concept of Luxury has less merit here, it's completely in your heads. 

Seeing a sucker get suckered is universally frustrating, so I think people get worked up when they see it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I want you to know that you're my favorite poster here. Always very well reasoned, and generally in the middle. And, I hate to disagree with you.
> 
> But the difference is that with guitars that are $15,000, you are objectively not getting a return on the financial investment.
> 
> ...



You can take a $120 guitar, put in some work, and get something better than most $2k guitars. 

Heck, a full fret job, sorting, new hardware and electronics aren't expensive even when purchased new.

I also wouldn't be quick to call someone in a position to drop that kind of money a "sucker". Maybe if you need sone kind of validation. 

I could have bought a small, $30k bungalow when buying a house, but I didn't. It would have provided shelter, but I wanted specific features and luxurious, which I could thankfully afford.


----------



## xzacx (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> TL;DR: Just because you can afford it does not mean that you'd ever have a good reason to.



But there are plenty of good reasons to, starting with simply being able to afford it and wanting to. But nevermind that, that is obvious to anyone that doesn’t spend time worrying about what others spend their money on. Think about people that spent $30k on Bursts when they were going for those prices—that worked out pretty well. I’m not suggesting Private Stocks are good investments—the vast majority aren’t. Then again both Super Eagles have already proven to be good buys. Point is, it’s just inaccurate to make blanket statements that nothing expensive is worth it when there’s less expensive alternatives.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 2, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Point is, it’s just inaccurate to make blanket statements that nothing expensive is worth it when there’s less expensive alternatives.



Yup.

Worth is perceived value in the eye of the buyer; Audis are good cars and worth the $ to me, Rolexes are worth the money to me, USA guitars are worth the $ to me.

The $1/$10 gum analogy holds up, but it stops pretty much there for me. I think there are things that are worth paying more for.


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> But the difference is that with guitars that are $15,000, you are objectively not getting a return on the financial investment.



*Never buy an instrument as a financial investment.
*
That is folly. That is stupid. I don't care if it's a real deal 1959 les paul owned by Slash, don't buy it for investment.

There's a whole business world for investments, and guitars should not be in it. Post-1800 instruments should not be in it.

The second you look at guitars as investments is the second you're going to be losing money. Put that $15,000 into a fund if you want it to make you money.

/rant


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You can take a $120 guitar, put in some work, and get something better than most $2k guitars.
> 
> Heck, a full fret job, sorting, new hardware and electronics aren't expensive even when purchased new.
> 
> ...



Fascinating.

I don't look at it that way, in the slightest.

I think you if you can't verbally explain why you'd spend 10x more on something, then you probably shouldn't spend 10x more on something.

The biggest arguments in the favor of this, so far, have been ''if I have the money I can buy it' and 'luxury'.

Those are awfully frivolous reasons to buy anything, ever. You probably don't need that thing. If it were a home, designed for shelter and comfort, or a car, where you'd be spending hours and hours within on a weekly basis, I'd understand a little more.

Guitars make music, and need to play well, sound good and look pretty. You've all been pretty hard pressed to give an objective reason to spend $15,000 to get these jobs done, and you all sound like absolute suckers to me.

Again, though, I don't really care and I'm sure Mr. Reed Smith appreciates the money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Fascinating.
> 
> I don't look at it that way, in the slightest.
> 
> ...



Guitars _are_ frivolous. Even the cheap ones. 

There is just as little reason for a $1k guitar to exist as a $15k one. 

It's a hobby and a luxury. They could all disappear tomorrow and everything would be fine. 

What I'm saying is, why look for an objective reason for a $15k when one doesn't exist for a $1k one?

I think the most objective argument has already been made: if your needs are only going to be furnished by a $15k guitar, and you have the means, you buy the $15k guitar. Of course what defines a "need" is a whole other debate. 

Again, I'm not sure why you feel the need to validate yourself by calling those who don't agree with you "suckers".


----------



## AirForbes1 (Dec 2, 2018)

There's another thing worth mentioning here, as well:

Not everyone who buys an expensive guitar (whether that's 1K, 2K, 4K, 10K....) does so on their first pop, or straight away. People buy, then sell, and upgrade their guitars, eventually, you start talking about the 2K, 4K range, then so on and so forth.

For example: I had a $400 Ibanez ARZ700 (MIC), I wasn't crazy about the neck, and I wanted something besides active pickups. I decided to buy a guitar that had a set in it that I liked, so for a bit more money than just buying pickups, I bought a used KM6 for $850. I then decided I wasn't crazy about that, so I sold it for $950 and bought an SE Holcomb. Now, when (if) that gets upgraded, where am I going to go? I had a used LP Custom that I decided wasn't worth the money. Sold it after a couple of years and made some money on it. Bought an ESP Eclipse and an LTD KH-602 (and had a fair chunk of change left over). I'm selling my KH-602 now, and I sold a bunch of pedals that I wasn't using anymore, and bought an Ibanez Prestige (used, SSO special). So, if I want to upgrade that, I'm probably looking at something like the PRS CE line. 

TLDR: A lot of times these expensive guitars are bought by selling other gear where you have invested smaller amounts of money over a long period of time. Once that time period becomes 5,10,20 years, you are looking at some expensive gear.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> You've all been pretty hard pressed to give an objective reason to spend $15,000 to get these jobs done, and you all sound like absolute suckers to me.



People gave you all the reasons they need, you just don't agree with it.

We buy the guitars we want because 

A: we can afford to and 

B: the specs we want don't exist anywhere else. If you want a USA PRS that's a 25.5" scale and a hard tail, you can find the Holcomb sig or go PS, and that's it.

I've got a friend that won't spend anything over $500 on a piece of gear...new or used. He's got some decent stuff, but looking at your sig, according to him, you're also a sucker.

Perceived value to the buyer. No guitar player NEEDS a Caparison, or an EVH 5153, or a Prestige Ibby 7 with a $300 pickup set in it.

Curious as to what your financial line is that constitutes a sucker...is it $2k per guitar? More?


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 2, 2018)

Anyone who spends more than $2k on a guitar is a f*%k!ng idiot


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Guitars _are_ frivolous. Even the cheap ones.
> 
> There is just as little reason for a $1k guitar to exist as a $15k one.
> 
> ...



That need is the debate I'm currently engaging, though. 

I'm going to take the word sucker out of this, I'm not trying to offend anyone and I don't really find it validating, I actually find it rather sad. I'm also a sucker within the limits of my own budget, just pointlessly bought a Kiesel and now have 8 six string guitars. But I hold no illusions about this: it was pretty and I wanted it, so I bought it. 

If your argument is 'guitar in general is frivolous', I don't really see the point of addressing it other than to point out that it's not that black and white, and we're well within a grey. You're painting with excessively broad strokes. 

You can get logical benefits going from a $200 guitar to a $1,000 guitar. Whether it's electronics, hardware or build quality, a perfect finish, supporting American workers or even more frivolously just owning the real version of your dream instrument, made in your dream factory by the real workers of that company. Those are valid reasons. In broad strokes, sure, you don't need any of that. You could take your Squier into the shop and get a refret, refinish, buy pickups and have them installed and all new electronics for what, $500, $600? Although even then it's still going to be about $700-800, and with the extra couple hundred you get all that faster, made by the actual company you're initially investing in. 

Those are all valid reasons to buy a $1500 guitar. They are a bit frivolous, in broad strokes. You don't NEED to do that, but $1,500 is an objectively reasonable price for a high end American made guitar, as dictated by the market as it stands. 

Not a single one of these arguments applies to a $15,000 guitar. That is a far darker shade of grey, and you'll be incredibly hard pressed to develop a reasoned argument on the advantages of getting an instrument like that versus an instrument that's $1,500 besides ''I can so I will" and "luxury", which isn't a real thing as it has no practical purpose on an instrument, whereas it's quite easy to argue a $1,500 guitar versus a $200 guitar. 

That being said, anyone here is welcome to ship me their $15,000 guitar and I'll reevaluate anytime.


----------



## austink (Dec 2, 2018)

It is impossible to objectively define what is reasonable when the limiting value is completely arbitrary. This same argument is seen in literally every hobby. 

My other hobby is mountain bikes. A top end production model is around 9-10k. If you want something custom you are looking at way more than that. So my “limit” for what makes someone a sucker is definitely higher than your standards. You are better off asking someone to justify spending X% of their income on Y product. At least that is apples to apples.

Every item has a point of diminishing returns. People value different things; therefore, there are people that value things that can only be had at the top of the price range. Guitars are not utilitarian items. If they were, we would probably all be playing a black single pickup strat.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> That need is the debate I'm currently engaging, though.



You're not really debating anything. You're stating your opinion as a definite and not overcoming arguments to the contrary.



> I'm going to take the word sucker out of this, I'm not trying to offend anyone and I don't really find it validating, I actually find it rather sad. I'm also a sucker within the limits of my own budget, just pointlessly bought a Kiesel and now have 8 six string guitars. But I hold no illusions about this: *it was pretty and I wanted it, so I bought it.*



So that argument only works within the confines of your own financial situation?

That's a reason, even if you think it's silly. 



> If your argument is 'guitar in general is frivolous', I don't really see the point of addressing it other than to point out that it's not that black and white, and we're well within a grey. You're painting with excessively broad strokes.



Can you explain the need of the guitar?

It's one of many musical instruments.



> You can get logical benefits going from a $200 guitar to a $1,000 guitar. Whether it's electronics, hardware or build quality, a perfect finish, supporting American workers or even more frivolously just owning the real version of your dream instrument, made in your dream factory by the real workers of that company. Those are valid reasons. In broad strokes, sure, you don't need any of that. You could take your Squier into the shop and get a refret, refinish, buy pickups and have them installed and all new electronics for what, $500, $600? Although even then it's still going to be about $700-800, and with the extra couple hundred you get all that faster, made by the actual company you're initially investing in.



For someone accusing myself of painting with broad strokes, there are a lot of guitars between $200 and $1000 that would fit many of your requirements.



> Those are all valid reasons to buy a $1500 guitar. They are a bit frivolous, in broad strokes. You don't NEED to do that, but $1,500 is an objectively reasonable price for a high end American made guitar, as dictated by the market as it stands.



Objective =/= Subjective

You find $1500 to be _subjectively_ reasonable based on your wants, needs and financial situation.



> Not a single one of these arguments applies to a $15,000 guitar. That is a far darker shade of grey, and you'll be incredibly hard pressed to develop a reasoned argument on the advantages of getting an instrument like that versus an instrument that's $1,500 besides ''I can so I will" and "luxury", which isn't a real thing as it has no practical purpose on an instrument, whereas it's quite easy to argue a $1,500 guitar versus a $200 guitar.



Again, you've yet to counter the argument of obtaining something not currently available at a price point you find reasonable.


----------



## xzacx (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> But I hold no illusions about this: it was pretty and I wanted it, so I bought it.



So you do understand and are just trolling?


----------



## Cynicanal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I want you to know that you're my favorite poster here. Always very well reasoned, and generally in the middle. And, I hate to disagree with you.
> 
> But the difference is that with guitars that are $15,000, you are objectively not getting a return on the financial investment.
> 
> ...


Have you ever actually played a high-end guitar? I've played several, and at least a couple of them (the two USA BC Riches I've played) were significantly easier to play than some excellent guitars at or above the $1500 range such as ESP E-IIs or Kiesels or even Jackson USA Standards.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Those are all valid reasons to buy a $1500 guitar. They are a bit frivolous, in broad strokes. You don't NEED to do that, but $1,500 is an objectively reasonable price for a high end American made guitar, as dictated by the market as it stands.


What do you mean by "high end American made guitar"? Because I don't think you're talking about Suhr or Schecter or Music Man.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're not really debating anything. You're stating your opinion as a definite and not overcoming arguments to the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



False.

I am arguing from the objective stance of what a guitar costs, and what is gained from said cost. It's actually really simple, and I have little idea why it's difficult to understand.

When you pay $15,000, you are obtaining nothing more in terms of practicality, or even frivility, than when you pay $1,500.

My budget is irrelevant-I was only using it to acknowledge that I also am suckered in from time to time.

The average budget for a high end guitar is $1-4k. You are buying a high end guitar for $15k and cannot explain why.

There's levels to this, that's a far higher level than splurging from $500 to $1,500. It's not a matter of opinion, you can't really disagree with that because it is true.

I'd love to hear some objective advantages of a $15,000 instrument, rather than what you've all been saying. But, I think you'll be hard pressed to find any that aren't already found on guitars that cost 1/10th the price.

Phew, this is awkward.


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2018)

What about a high end Canadian guitar (brian monty) or German (nik huber)?


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 2, 2018)

Cynicanal said:


> Have you ever actually played a high-end guitar?



I have seen people play them on Youtube and Instagram, and I once saw someone play one in real life, so I consider myself a foremost expert in almost all things high-end now.


----------



## jco5055 (Dec 2, 2018)

How much would a PS cost if one wanted to just take the SE SVN model and add a floyd, maybe add like Fishmans/Lundgrens/bareknuckles etc, maybe piezo also? Or maybe also go multiscale while adding a t4m trem (I don't know if they allow that?) and maybe like Core line level woods/tops but not this 10A ultra rare stuff they offer in the PS? 

I think what Voldemort is trying to argue is that whatever the cost of said mockup I list above compared to the $15k will entirely be from these ultra woods that maaaaybe add .1% tonal difference/playability, but probably is close to $10k more on the guitar which really doesn't seem worth it, but obviously if you have the money and want it go ahead.

For example my Aristides 070 is around $6k, but if I would have gotten a more basic finish instead of the Rainbow Sparkle it would legit be like $2k less. Now with my budget/income I'm ok with the price for my "Dream" guitar, but I'll tell you if it would be PS level prices for the best finishes I would have not gone all out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> When you pay $15,000, you are obtaining nothing more in terms of practicality, or even frivility, than when you pay $1,500.



So they're the same. Cool. That's what I've been saying.



> The average budget for a high end guitar is $1-4k. You are buying a high end guitar for $15k and cannot explain why.



A few things to unpack here:

1) Made up facts are fun.
2) I'm not buying anything that expensive. I just haven't seen a personal need (Want? Yes!), but I'm not going to speak for others.
3) Folks have explained, you just don't like the answer. 



> There's levels to this, that's a far higher level than splurging from $500 to $1,500. It's not a matter of opinion, you can't really disagree with that because it is true.



That's subjective. 

For some people, $500 is an impossibly high amount. Heck, the average American can't afford a $400 emergency, let alone a $500 guitar. 



> I'd love to hear some objective advantages of a $15,000 instrument, rather than what you've all been saying. But, I think you'll be hard pressed to find any that aren't already found on guitars that cost 1/10th the price.



Tell that to anyone who had bought a Toone, Tueffel, Alembic, Fodera or any number of builders who are making truly unique instruments with features engineered in-house that you're not going to find elsewhere, even within the highest end of the musical instrument spectrum.


----------



## SamSam (Dec 2, 2018)

Does this guy really believe that 1.5k is high end???

That's mid range nowadays. 

If i came across a PS, tried it and felt it was the best instrument I have ever played, I would buy it. 

Troll guy: no one cares what you think, nor should they. And no one is going to be able to justify their stance to you, nor are you to anyone else. Unless you are already of the same opinion. Play/whatever you please, whatever makes you happy. 

I would buy a 5 figure guitar if it made me happy. Why? Because you can't put a price on happiness.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So they're the same. Cool. That's what I've been saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the thing you're missing in the recipe is that the price isn't simply dictated by the customer, it's dictated by the customer AND competition. You keep on referring to people's idea of frivilous, and that's fine I get why you would, but I am discussing things on an objective perspective, and the only real consideration is the competitive market, not your own opinion. 

For $15,000, there is nothing more offered here than you'll find on a competitor's, there for there's no objective advantage to a PS. 

I'm glad you agree, but find it odd that you keep on disagreeing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I think the thing you're missing in the recipe is that the price isn't simply dictated by the customer, it's dictated by the customer AND competition. You keep on referring to people's idea of frivilous, and that's fine I get why you would, but I am discussing things on an objective perspective, and the only real consideration is the competitive market, not your own opinion.
> 
> For $15,000, there is nothing more offered here than you'll find on a competitor's, there for there's no objective advantage to a PS.
> 
> I'm glad you agree, but find it odd that you keep on disagreeing.



What is the 1:1 competition of a PRS PS?

Or any of what I listed in my last post?


----------



## Cynicanal (Dec 2, 2018)

So, how many PSs have you played so that you can say for sure that they're not better than what you'll find on a $1.5k guitar?

(And, before you turn that question around, I've never played any PRS, hence why I haven't used them in any of my examples.)


----------



## StevenC (Dec 2, 2018)

Nobody tell him how much pianos cost.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Nobody tell him how much pianos cost.



Psh. I can get a "high end" keyboard at Walmart that's the same thing. Heck, it even has more sounds!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What is the 1:1 competition of a PRS PS?
> 
> Or any of what I listed in my last post?



Solid body American made electric guitars. 

The ones you listed had objective uniqueness about them, and I'm not going to argue with Tueffel or something like that.

But a hardbody electric guitar MIA with 22 frets and a flamed top is about as common as it gets in the guitar world, and you can find one that hits all the necessary sweet spots that a PS does on an objective basis. 

I made it bountifully clear that beyond that objectivity, I don't really care if you just like it and want to buy it soley for that reason, illustrating my own impulsivity from time time. 

I don't know what else there is to say.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Solid body American made electric guitars.
> 
> The ones you listed had objective uniqueness about them, and I'm not going to argue with Tueffel or something like that.
> 
> ...



You do realize that PS guitars are completely custom? You can get almost any spec imaginable, from extended and multi-scale setups, <6> strings, various bridges and electronics package combinations that you're not going to find on a production guitar, or almost any guitar, under a given price.


----------



## Cynicanal (Dec 2, 2018)

I've never played a real PRS (I think I actually might have played an SE at some point, come to think of it, but that doesn't really count), but I know enough about them to know that it's _highly unlikely_ that you're going to find a Gibson that's built as well as a PRS (and also highly unlikely that you'll find a Gibson with a figured top at $1.5k). Also, a PRS's headstock won't break off at the tiniest touch, a PRS will have better tuning stability because of an _objectively better_ headstock design, and a PRS will have much better upper fret access.

Also, good luck finding a Gibson with a 20" radius and 27" scale for $1.5k.


----------



## SamSam (Dec 2, 2018)

My Honda PCX and my Ducati 848 Evo were both made in Italy. 

Both have two wheels and a motor and can get me from A to B.

Fair comparison right?


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Dec 2, 2018)

Okay so I've been reading through these pages and here's what I have to say:

If people think that buying that 15k guitar is going to make their time with the instrument more enjoyable, they should absolutely go for it, if they can afford it. I don't see why it's such a big deal. I mean, me personally? I'd be afraid of dinging the fucking thing, so me personally, I wouldn't go for it, but I understand why people do. Can you get a 275 dollar MIJ Jackson off of Reverb right now and spend another couple of hundred dollars on upgrades? Absolutely, and it will probably sound and play pretty damn good. But there are people who want something that feels a little more special to them. You have but one life (so far as we know) and if you're not hurting anybody, buy that multi-thousand dollar guitar, and play the ever living fuck out of it.

I say this as someone with an Ibanez Art100 (275 dollars), Ibanez Iron Label (425 dollars), Epiphone Goldtop (600 dollars), and an LTD BK-600 (999 dollars) and I love every single one of those guitars.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 2, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Nobody tell him how much pianos cost.



Or what top tier concert violinists pay for their instruments.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Or what top tier concert violinists pay for their instruments.



But look at the competition! I can get a perfectly good violin on eBay for $30. It's plastic too, none of that wooden garbage. Comedy with a pitch pipe too. Take that Stradi!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You do realize that PS guitars are completely custom? You can get almost any spec imaginable, from extended and multi-scale setups, <6> strings, various bridges and electronics package combinations that you're not going to find on a production guitar, or almost any guitar, under a given price.



Ok, and that's pretty cool, and some companies may charge you $15,000 for a custom guitar, so maybe that's a more competitive concept (it's not, $15,000 is an unbelievable price for a guitar and I'm just trying to settle this down because you're oddly still going and you're objectively incorrect), but there are lots of private stock guitars that were NOT customized by the buyer for sale right this second for $15,000.

There is absolutely no added reason on an objective level to purchase a basic guitar without incredible, exclusive ergonomics that can literally only be had by that one company and guitar type via that one purchase for $15,000, because you can find literally every single feature that you are going to arbitrarily contrive elsewhere for a fraction of the cost, and a significant fraction at that.

If you buy a private stock guitar, it is because and only because you want one and can afford to, and that is fine, really.

But if there is a thread asking objectively what the benefit of this guitar, over others, based on the incredible and laughable price point, I'm going to answer the question.

Fuck my life, where am I posting that the majority of people get bent out of shape about the fact that a $15,000 guitar is a little overpriced?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Ok, and that's pretty cool, and some companies may charge you $15,000 for a custom guitar, so maybe that's a more competitive concept (it's not, $15,000 is an unbelievable price for a guitar and I'm just trying to settle this down because you're oddly still going and you're objectively incorrect), but there are lots of private stock guitars that were NOT customized by the buyer for sale right this second for $15,000.
> 
> There is absolutely no added reason on an objective level to purchase a basic guitar without incredible, exclusive ergonomics that can literally only be had by that one company and guitar type via that one purchase for $15,000, because you can find literally every single feature that you are going to arbitrarily contrive elsewhere for a fraction of the cost, and a significant fraction at that.
> 
> ...



What have I said that's incorrect? I don't feel that I've been biased at all.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What have I said that's incorrect?



Immediately:

That PS guitars are entirely custom. That implies that the customer, then, customizes every feature. But lots aren't, and are sold by vendors. 

Ugh, no wonder this forum gets like a post an hour now. You guys are absurd.


----------



## Cynicanal (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm still curious as to where you're finding a $1.5k American-made guitar with a figured top.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Immediately:
> 
> That PS guitars are entirely custom. That implies that the customer, then, customizes every feature. But lots aren't, and are sold by vendors.
> 
> Ugh, no wonder this forum gets like a post an hour now. You guys are absurd.



The customer is the vendor who specs it out when they order it for their own inventory.

There are no "set" specs for PS, it's whatever you fill out on the order form.

Sweetwater doesn't call up PRS and say "yes, we'd like three PS models" and hang up. They fill out the same custom order forms as a regular customer.

They just go by what sells, not what they would want.

Do you really not know how in-stock customs work?

As a customer of Sweetwater, you can spec out your own PS, or if you don't have the patience buy one that's already built. That's the customer's choice.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Immediately:
> 
> That PS guitars are entirely custom. That implies that the customer, then, customizes every feature. But lots aren't, and are sold by vendors.
> 
> Ugh, no wonder this forum gets like a post an hour now. You guys are absurd.


Yeah, I didn't spec out those 8 string Private Stocks, but somebody did. Whether that was PRS or a dealer doesn't make it less custom.


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> If you buy a private stock guitar, it is because and only because you want one and can afford to, and that is fine, really.



But you've spent the thread calling people that buy expensive guitars suckers. 

Please find me a guitar for under $5K with a mammoth ivory inlay.

I'll wait.


----------



## AdenM (Dec 2, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choice-supportive_bias
If you can afford $15k Private Stock, why not do it? If you can't, that's fine too, but don't knock the people who can. Purchases of any non-necessity item are never entirely rational, hence why diamonds are the price they are. Even more so in a musical instrument - objectivity isn't a huge factor for most guitar players beyond a certain price point.

Objectively, we're in a day and age where a $600 - $1000 guitar is perfectly usable for any gigging musician - yet PRS certainly isn't going out of business. I doubt many PS owners are homeless due to their purchase - and lets not forget, PRS is still making guitars at pretty much every price point, with broader coverage and better quality than most brands of similar size.


----------



## scratchNdentPrestige (Dec 2, 2018)

I totally am in favor of people spending however much they want on guitars. If you can afford it, and it makes you feel good and/or helps your playing then go for it - and more power to you. I guess it is buyers like that the fund a lot of the innovation in the industry, so I am glad you are out there.

That being said, I myself enjoy < $1,000 and even < $500 guitars just fine. It's fun for me to show up to a jam with some lower end guitar and still get a good sound out of it. I just need to make sure I don't end up with 25 around the house to the point where I am tripping over them like some crazy hoarder.

I think this guy has an interesting viewpoint:

https://www.musicradar.com/news/dyl...tion-and-a-good-riff-songs-should-have-an-arc


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 2, 2018)

It’s not often we get the blackmachine thread and the people that spend more money then me should be ashamed thread at the same time. 

Is it a full moon this whole month.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm going to bow out. 

I'm getting frustrated, and I don't want to be any more cunty than I have already been. I think my points are perfectly valid, and I understand the reasoning behind contrary ones as well. 

If you want to buy a $15,000 guitar, go for it.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I'm going to bow out.
> 
> I'm getting frustrated, and I don't want to be any more cunty than I have already been. I think my points are perfectly valid, and I understand the reasoning behind contrary ones as well.
> 
> If you want to buy a $15,000 guitar, go for it.



Why wasn’t that last sentence just your point form the beginning. That would have saved a lot of angst.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Why wasn’t that last sentence just your point form the beginning. That would have saved a lot of angst.



Well, because I was attempting to answer the question that was initally asked by the OP. Which, is not if I want to buy a $15,000 guitar because I can, should I, but if they were as good as the price implies. 

But yeah, this really spiraled and it became pretty much me vs like 7 people that were asking me questions, which got frustrating and frankly became hard to keep track of. 

Sorry if I was out of line with any of my responses, guys.


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I'm going to bow out.
> 
> I'm getting frustrated, and I don't want to be any more cunty than I have already been. I think my points are perfectly valid, and I understand the reasoning behind contrary ones as well.
> 
> If you want to buy a $15,000 guitar, go for it.



Your points are sort of valid, but you don't seem to realize that just as a $15k guitar is ridiculous to you, a $1500 guitar is ridiculous to most of the people that exist on this planet. It took me a hell of a long time to work up to a $1500 guitar. High school me would have lost his shit. So your "objective" arguments are subjective -- all things get better the more time and attention they're given. The effect of that time becomes more and more difficult to appreciate, but these things are there. Where you draw the line vs. your money is subjective.

To the OP point, if you were to blindfold me and hand me core models / traditional wood PS over and over, I'd probably guess about chance -- core models are that good. That's why my first blunt post in this thread was to say, no, don't get worked up about it or sit around thinking you're missing out on not playing PRS PS. But objectively PRS PS offers many more options than core series, and many people like PRS and want to just 100% nail their dream guitar outside of core line specs/combos. Why you would get worked up about people buying their dream guitars is beyond me... very Ebenezer Scrooge.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 2, 2018)

narad said:


> Your points are sort of valid, but you don't seem to realize that just as a $15k guitar is ridiculous to you, a $1500 guitar is ridiculous to most of the people that exist on this planet. It took me a hell of a long time to work up to a $1500 guitar. High school me would have lost his shit. So your "objective" arguments are subjective -- all things get better the more time and attention they're given. The effect of that time becomes more and more difficult to appreciate, but these things are there. Where you draw the line vs. your money is subjective.
> 
> To the OP point, if you were to blindfold me and hand me core models / traditional wood PS over and over, I'd probably guess about chance -- core models are that good. That's why my first blunt post in this thread was to say, no, don't get worked up about it or sit around thinking you're missing out on not playing PRS PS. But objectively PRS PS offers many more options than core series, and many people like PRS and want to just 100% nail their dream guitar outside of core line specs/combos. Why you would get worked up about people buying their dream guitars is beyond me... very Ebenezer Scrooge.


Yeah, but when you were in high school a Private Stock cost $1500


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Yeah, but when you were in high school a Private Stock cost $1500



No. It didnt. When i was in HS in 04 a core was $3k. Now they are $4500. Private stock starts at what, $10k? So they were probably 8k 15 years ago.

There was never a point when a prs usa was cheap.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Immediately:
> 
> That PS guitars are entirely custom. That implies that the customer, then, customizes every feature. But lots aren't, and are sold by vendors.
> 
> Ugh, no wonder this forum gets like a post an hour now. You guys are absurd.



You’ve spent the thread talking out of your ass, then when people call you out on it, they’re “absurd”. Gotcha.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

budda said:


> No. It didnt. When i was in HS in 04 a core was $3k. Now they are $4500. Private stock starts at what, $10k? So they were probably 8k 15 years ago.
> 
> There was never a point when a prs usa was cheap.



The CEs and SASs weren't too bad. Not cheap, but reasonably affordable compared to LP Standards at the time. I believe they both came in under $2k, I know the CEs without tops did. 

But I think Steven was just taking a dig at Narad.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Well, because I was attempting to answer the question that was initally asked by the OP. Which, is not if I want to buy a $15,000 guitar because I can, should I, but if they were as good as the price implies.
> 
> But yeah, this really spiraled and it became pretty much me vs like 7 people that were asking me questions, which got frustrating and frankly became hard to keep track of.
> 
> Sorry if I was out of line with any of my responses, guys.



I get what you were saying and it's all back to the diminishing returns thing. The PRS SE is made off shore, generally pretty good build quality and fret work. Nut is garbage, tuners are meh, bridge okay, pretty good pickups (all relatively speaking). The S2 line is an improvement on everything (except the bridge, I believe, and the inlay material). the CE gets the arched top that the full fat CU24 gets, albeit a bit thinner, same bridge and inlays as the SE. The USA CU24 is kind of the standard that the rest is compared to. The best bridge, pickups, nut, tuners, arched top, full thickness maple top. Those prices go up and up, but from the USA CU24 to PS, the spec sheet is pretty similar (we're not talking about custom scale length) but the price sky rockets. And for you, that jump between CU24 and PS is not even close to being worth it.

But, the problem, I think, was saying that anyone who wanted to pay for that is a sucker. Because, for a lot of people, the SE is for suckers, when you can get a Squier Classic Vibe for half the price. And for a lot of other people, the Squier Classic vibe is a baller guitar. So, really, it's about whether the buyer thinks it's worth it and what their price tolerance is.

That's how I read it, at least.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 2, 2018)

budda said:


> No. It didnt. When i was in HS in 04 a core was $3k. Now they are $4500. Private stock starts at what, $10k? So they were probably 8k 15 years ago.
> 
> There was never a point when a prs usa was cheap.



Maybe in Canuck bucks. A Custom 24 is $3500 stock here.


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Yeah, but when you were in high school a Private Stock cost $1500



Shit son, when I was in high school I squired all summer just so I could afford a beginner's lute.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 2, 2018)

AirForbes1 said:


> I get what you were saying and it's all back to the diminishing returns thing. The PRS SE is made off shore, generally pretty good build quality and fret work. Nut is garbage, tuners are meh, bridge okay, pretty good pickups (all relatively speaking). The S2 line is an improvement on everything (except the bridge, I believe, and the inlay material). the CE gets the arched top that the full fat CU24 gets, albeit a bit thinner, same bridge and inlays as the SE. The USA CU24 is kind of the standard that the rest is compared to. The best bridge, pickups, nut, tuners, arched top, full thickness maple top. Those prices go up and up, but from the USA CU24 to PS, the spec sheet is pretty similar (we're not talking about custom scale length) but the price sky rockets. And for you, that jump between CU24 and PS is not even close to being worth it.
> 
> But, the problem, I think, was saying that anyone who wanted to pay for that is a sucker. Because, for a lot of people, the SE is for suckers, when you can get a Squier Classic Vibe for half the price. And for a lot of other people, the Squier Classic vibe is a baller guitar. So, really, it's about whether the buyer thinks it's worth it and what their price tolerance is.
> 
> That's how I read it, at least.


One other thing to remember though, and I'm not sure to what extent it applies to PRS Private Stock, is that a lot of the $10k+ custom shops don't charge based on specs. Auerswald, for example, charge something like $25k and you can just get whatever you want. The price is linked more to access to the builder's expertise and supply than to the complications of the design. If you want Auerswald to build you the simplest guitar imaginable it's $25k, and if you want to spend years going back on the millimetre by millimetre details of your own custom shape with 6 necks and 48 strings it's $25k.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Dec 2, 2018)

StevenC said:


> One other thing to remember though, and I'm not sure to what extent it applies to PRS Private Stock, is that a lot of the $10k+ custom shops don't charge based on specs. Auerswald, for example, charge something like $25k and you can just get whatever you want. The price is linked more to access to the builder's expertise and supply than to the complications of the design. If you want Auerswald to build you the simplest guitar imaginable it's $25k, and if you want to spend years going back on the millimetre by millimetre details of your own custom shape with 6 necks and 48 strings it's $25k.



That's interesting, I haven't heard of them. I'd say, the biggest thing beyond specs is the cost for doing a one-off (which is why when you look at it spec for spec, you get these questions). For Auerswald, it seems, everything is a one off, hence the price. For PS (assuming a CU24 with the regular specs), you're getting much more expensive materials, but moreso, you're getting a ton of (skilled) labour. Someone has to pay for that, and it's generally always the end consumer.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

Jeff said:


> You’ve spent the thread talking out of your ass, then when people call you out on it, they’re “absurd”. Gotcha.



I'm trying to not approach these kinds of comments, because I was getting frustrated and that just doesn't end well. Ultimately it makes no difference to me if you guys justify purchasing a $15,000 guitar. 

I want to be clear though, just to everyone, because I've already written a small novel of text here and I'm still getting addressed with comments and questions I've answered or already spoke about. So if you have a question, or a similarly snarky response, here's a synapses of what I was saying: 

You can find a guitar that objectivity hits all the features of a private stock guitar, for a fraction of the cost. Therefore, a Private Stock compared to guitars that have similar build quality and features, is overpriced. 

That's literally all I was saying. With that knowledge, I'd consider someone making a purchase that is that inflated with little objective reason to be a sucker, certainly. 

I also stated that I was a sucker, but within my own budget. 

At no point was i 'talking out of my ass', and buying a guitar for $15,000 for no real reason other than you can is absolutely absurd, as is defending that concept as far as I'm concerned for the reasons I listed. 

Cool? Can we stop asking me questions or randomly pointing a sentence within the 90 I've composed today, assuming your observation or nit-pick was addressed?


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I'm trying to not approach these kinds of comments, because I was getting frustrated and that just doesn't end well. Ultimately it makes no difference to me if you guys justify purchasing a $15,000 guitar.
> 
> I want to be clear though, just to everyone, because I've already written a small novel of text here and I'm still getting addressed with comments and questions I've answered or already spoke about. So if you have a question, or a similarly snarky response, here's a synapses of what I was saying:
> 
> You can find a guitar that objectivity hits all the features of a private stock guitar, for a fraction of the cost. Therefore, a Private Stock compared to guitars that have similar build quality and features, is overpriced.



~A Kia Sorento and a Porsche 911 objectively have 4 wheels, an engine, and consume oil to transport you to new locations. You're a dipshit if you ever buy anything more expensive than a Kia Sorento. And that holds true regardless of how much you like the 911 or how much money you make. Also I personally drive a Kia Sorento.

Great. Argument.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 2, 2018)

budda said:


> No. It didnt. When i was in HS in 04 a core was $3k. Now they are $4500. Private stock starts at what, $10k? So they were probably 8k 15 years ago.
> 
> There was never a point when a prs usa was cheap.


Joke






Ur head 



You


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I'm trying to not approach these kinds of comments, because I was getting frustrated and that just doesn't end well. Ultimately it makes no difference to me if you guys justify purchasing a $15,000 guitar.
> 
> I want to be clear though, just to everyone, because I've already written a small novel of text here and I'm still getting addressed with comments and questions I've answered or already spoke about. So if you have a question, or a similarly snarky response, here's a synapses of what I was saying:
> 
> ...



Fully hollow multiscale 7 strong guitar built exactly like an hb ii with piezos. Go go go. Find me one.


----------



## Cynicanal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> You can find a guitar that objectivity hits all the features of a private stock guitar, for a fraction of the cost.


[citation needed]


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

narad said:


> ~A Kia Sorento and a Porsche 911 objectively have 4 wheels, an engine, and consume oil to transport you to new locations. You're a dipshit if you ever buy anything more expensive than a Kia Sorento. And that holds true regardless of how much you like the 911 or how much money you make. Also I personally drive a Kia Sorento.
> 
> Great. Argument.



How about instead of suddenly talking about cars, we talk about PRS Private Stock guitars?


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> You can find a guitar that objectivity hits all the features of a private stock guitar, for a fraction of the cost. Therefore, a Private Stock compared to guitars that have similar build quality and features, is overpriced.



The issue is, you can't. That's why people keep coming at you.



diagrammatiks said:


> Joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm afraid the sarcasm font is still not out yet


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

budda said:


> The issue is, you can't. That's why people keep coming at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm afraid the sarcasm font is still not out yet



Sincerely would like to see an example of this. Incidentally, only one person has so far (hollowbody Multiscale 8 string), and even then I'm not sure if that's true, I'm sure a private luthier would make that for less than $15,000. 

If you can provide a thing that they do, that no one else can, then all I can do is eat some delicious, overpriced crow.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Well, because I was attempting to answer the question that was initally asked by the OP.



The OP was asking about $5k signature, limited, WL, etc. stuff. Which really isn't too insanely priced these days. 

A couple guys mentioned they owned some even more expensive PS stuff (nobody mentioned $15k before you did), and you saw fit to both say they should be ashamed of themselves and call them suckers. 

When someone, rather politely said that it's not a big deal and let it be, you doubled down on it.

I don't know what to tell you, dude.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The OP was asking about $5k signature, limited, WL, etc. stuff. Which really isn't too insanely priced these days.
> 
> A couple guys mentioned they owned some even more expensive PS stuff (nobody mentioned $15k before you did), and you saw fit to both say they should be ashamed of themselves and call them suckers.
> 
> ...



Eh, sounded to me like he was specifically speaking to the ones that were MORE than 5k.



> In the past I looked at their expensive stuff like *Private Stock* and I always thought why would a guitar like this be *upwards of* $4-$5k?





The first Private Stock guitars I found on Google, were $15,000. Then, when I mentioned that buying guitars that were $15,000, there were people addressing it, and I explained my logic.

Maybe, and this is like a crazy concept i know, acknowledging that a $15,000 guitar is a bit silly to buy wouldn't be that weird, yeah? Maybe if you buy that, you just just might actually be a bit of a sucker, and that's ok! You indulged, you had a fuck load of money, and you spent it on a guitar that's completely unnecessarily expensive and is awesome as fuck. Maybe, we can take ourselves a little less seriously, and realize that guitar players are subject to romanticism and nonsensical marketing ploys, and that is 100% the way it is.

Maybe, it is frivolous, but it's fucking awesome so deal with it.

But what the hell do I know.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Eh, sounded to me like he was specifically speaking to the ones that were MORE than 5k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe if you're going to be a dick, don't get so defensive about it, or if you want to actually have a discussion in good faith don't be a dick.

Indulging in a luxury doesn't make you a sucker if you know you're indulging. You think the two guys you directly insulted don't know as much about guitars as you? 

Also, as long as it's not hurting anyone, I don't see how someone should be ashamed to spend their hard earned money on something that makes them happy. 

See, nothing you've said, outside of being a prick, is controversial. At least five posters made roughly the same logical argument you did, only they weren't being an ass to anyone. See the difference?


----------

